# NSW: Bobbin Head surface lures



## OnTheWater

Despite fishing a dead low this weekend in crystal clear water, the bream and whiting still came out to play on the surface. The bream were average size but the whiting were decent.




























Blog: www.fishingfables.com


----------



## intrepid

love your blog mate!

btw - what is the orange lure? looks like its popular!


----------



## OnTheWater

Thanks for the blog feedback, very much appreciated. That lure is certainly a favourite - the brand is called Zip Baits and I think Mo Tackle stocks them, but don't tell anyone about my secret weapon!

My other all time favourite lure is a Lucky Craft Sammy 65 - strongly recommend you give that one a go too.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## intrepid

thanks Jason, seeing pics of nice fish out of my 'local' inspires me to commit to more early morning rises


----------



## OnTheWater

No worries Dave, keep in touch, would be happy for you to join us on a few early morning missions over summer. Cheers, Jason


----------



## twojay

Great blog mate, some good reading on there!
Looks the same area I fish at Bobbo. Been getting some good flatties down there lately.


----------



## OnTheWater

Thanks for the kind comments on the blog - if you follow it you will see more on Bobbo over coming months as things hot up. Really keen to hook a few Estuary Perch. I've also seen some flatties down there lately - some big ones too. Stay in touch if you fish the area mate, always keen to spend time on the water with other keen yakkers


----------



## bjfisherman

Hi. Just tried looking for the blog, without success. Can you post a link?


----------



## OnTheWater

Here you go mate: www.fishingfables.com


----------



## twojay

OnTheWater said:


> Thanks for the kind comments on the blog - if you follow it you will see more on Bobbo over coming months as things hot up. Really keen to hook a few Estuary Perch. I've also seen some flatties down there lately - some big ones too. Stay in touch if you fish the area mate, always keen to spend time on the water with other keen yakkers


Sounds good mate. Getting a pa12 weekend after this so will be down for session quite often there then. Few good eps coming from the road bridge over cockle creek


----------



## rudi

Nice Blog mate. Things are certainly hotting up down there ATM (apart from this week with the fresh we had).I think ive seen you out a few times? I've got a yellow PA.


----------



## OnTheWater

Hi there - yes I think I've seen you on the water early a few mornings. Let's hope we get some good weather over coming weeks so the fishing gets back on track. Stay in touch - be good to chase a few fish with you at Bobbin Head some time. Pittwater and Barrenjoey are also fun in summer. Jason


----------

